# moving



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

so my family just recently found out that we have a sink hole...  
basically our house is sinking... in a way...
so the inspector said that we have plenty of time to move, and that its nothing to major.
but my dad wants to be safer.
my parents own a lil' house we're moving into this week and its a lot better in terms of hedgie wellness cuz it has full house air conditioning and heating.  
so the house obviously wont smell exactlly like the house i live in now so i was wondering if this is something to consider? like, is Pinchita gonna notice much.
do u think it might bother her?
also it just got painted and although it is 100% dry , u still can smell the slight smell of paint and i dont want to make that bother Pinchita.
have any of u guys moved homes w/ a hedgie/ if so can u give me some tips on how i can make her a bit more comfotable w/ the new smells, etc...
thnx  
and happy belated new years!!!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

you can rent an ozone machine to get rid of any chemical smells

i would recommend NOT washing your hedgie's stuff before moving. that why while the new house may smell different, that cage remains the safe old same


----------

